# Word of the Day - Brusque



## debodun (Apr 22, 2021)

Brusque (adjective) - abrupt or offhand in speech or manner, curt.

When I asked a busy store clerk a question, he answered in a brusque manner.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2021)

I find it unpleasant when people talk to me, brusquely.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2021)

If he spoke in a brusque tone to me, and quickly turned away,
then it might be that he is very busy, 
or it might be that he feels annoyed, by either my question, or at someone else entirely.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 22, 2021)

I hear they are abrupt in manner, blunt and rough in Brusque Brazil.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2021)

We could possibly misunderstand a brusque tone,
for cold annoyance,
 that might instead, simply be an unfamiliar cultural norm. 

Or they might _not truly_ be brusque, in Brusque!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 22, 2021)

Brusque. My knowledge of the English laungage, I thought it was a bunch of gals dancing and disrobing...


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2021)

That's burlesque.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 22, 2021)

I worked for blue cross of washington/alaska,in seattle, as a medical claims examiner, meaning I paid the claims. There were 900 employees in a 6 story cross shaped building, many of them were women in ages from just out of high school to near retirement. Some of them were lookers, some were just the opposite and some were exbarbazon models. The lady that hired me was slim, tall and decent looking, and engaged. My immediate super was a man about my own age. we got along just fine...But,,, none of the ladies bothered to talk to me, other than a begruntled hello if I should offer that myself. So I got a really good styled hair cut put on a suit and tie a little smelly gunk and went to work. At lunch time in the cafeteria as I found a place to sit the ladies heads near snapped off gaping at me..After lunch my lady boss came to me and said the ladies were telling her how much better I looked, I asked her why they were telling her?? She said ya why and went and brought back this stunning green eyed red head...Ah so you wonder what the heck that gots ta do with brusque, hey? So my boss up and quits and goes to work some place else and I get a new boss lady...A month goes by and she calls me in to the conference room and says there are complaints that I am to brusque? I dunno what brusque is and how I suddenly am that after a year and a half of working there....it means "abrupt or offhand in speech or manner, curt." wow , now how did I get to be that way????


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 22, 2021)

I run into a lot of brusque people at the grocery stores.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 23, 2021)

Some customer service people in stores are so brusque, they don't even look at you or say a word.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 23, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Some customer service people in stores are so brusque, they don't even look at you or say a word.


Both sad and pathetic what service has come to today, isn't it, Ruby.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 23, 2021)

I don't take kindly to brusque people.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 26, 2021)

I would imagine many service people have to also deal with brusque people in their line of work....blame goes around!


----------

